

Elon Musk created nearly $1B in value today with a single tweet - moinvirani
http://pando.com/2015/03/30/elon-musk-created-nearly-1b-in-value-today-with-a-single-tweet/

======
DigitalSea
I have a strong feeling the announcement will be about a new kind of battery.
We have been long overdue for new battery tech, numerous people have been
trying to build a better battery for years and I am hoping that the
announcement is just that.

Anyone who doubts the impact social media like Twitter and Facebook can have
quite clearly doesn't know how social media works. It's the new kind of
newspaper, one where the barrier to entry is so low and engagement is high
that it has more of an impact than traditional forms of media.

